# XL Bully



## Mop and bucket (Aug 24, 2020)

I am the new owner of a XL Bully and I am just wondering if anyone can tell me of a UK pet insurance company which covers this breed. I have tried lots but as soon as I say what he is they don't accept the breed . Thanks.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to PF

Sorry but what is a XL Bully?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Type of American Bulldog according to Google.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Hello and Welcome to PF
> 
> Sorry but what is a XL Bully?


One of these I believe


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Mop and bucket said:


> I am the new owner of a XL Bully and I am just wondering if anyone can tell me of a UK pet insurance company which covers this breed. I have tried lots but as soon as I say what he is they don't accept the breed . Thanks.


That's probably because there's been a few well-media-covered incidents with "Bullies" going for other dogs and children. I'm sure that's not an issue with your dog but for insurance purposes you're probably better off describing him as an American Bulldog or Mastiff cross. The XL Bully isn't a recognised breed anyway. You may well still struggle. Ask other Bully owners who they use, I'm not sure there are many on here.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

XL Bullies are not a recognised breed with the KC, they are a cross breed so for insurance purposes you just call them an Ambull cross which is what they are in the UK.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Christ, someone asks a simple question about a puppy they ALREADY OWN, and people are being rude and offensive? No wonder this place has gone down the shitter.

Toad dog? Really? What a vile way to refer to someones new pup.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd call him/her a Bulldog cross on a insurance form and see what happens.

Please can we have a picture of the new addition to your family.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> Christ, someone asks a simple question about a puppy they ALREADY OWN, and people are being rude and offensive? No wonder this place has gone down the shitter.
> 
> Toad dog? Really? What a vile way to refer to someones new pup.


Before you get all puffed up and indignant on someone else's behalf
I suggest you look up Toadline Exotic Bullies
http://www.toadline.com/HOME.html

I'll await the apology for you saying I was being vile
Thank you


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> Before you get all puffed up and indignant on someone else's behalf
> I suggest you look up Toadline Exotic Bullies
> http://www.toadline.com/HOME.html
> 
> ...


Im well aware of exotic bullies. The op doesnt have one, they have an XL bully. Completely different.

They are also asking about insurance, so yes, your comment was vile, unnecessary and irrelevant. Same as calling their dog a mongrel.

You dont deserve an apology for being rude to someone asking a basic question.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> Im well aware of exotic bullies. The op doesnt have one, they have an XL bully. Completely different.
> 
> They are also asking about insurance, so yes, your comment was vile, unnecessary and irrelevant. Same as calling their dog a mongrel.
> 
> You dont deserve an apology for being rude to someone asking a basic question.


It is a mongrel
Nothing wrong with being a mongrel
Other than people being elitest and thinking mongrels are below pedigrees, so give them fancy names so as to pretend their not and charge more money for them
Hence why I answered the question about insurance by telling the op to say they have a Xbreed or mongrel


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Op, be careful about what you tell an insurance company, if you give incorrect information it can be seen as fraudulent.

If you go with a crossbreed, then make sure your pup is registered at your vets as such. My dog is a cross, and registered as such with Pet Plan. My vets simply have him as a Bull Terrier. It caused a little hassle when i made a claim and my vets had to admit to a records error.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Mop and bucket said:


> I am the new owner of a XL Bully and I am just wondering if anyone can tell me of a UK pet insurance company which covers this breed. I have tried lots but as soon as I say what he is they don't accept the breed . Thanks.


You gotta show us some puppy pictures 

As for insurance I think there's a few threads on here about bullies and insurance. Pet plan doesn't accept bullies as a breed, I'm pretty sure the bully owners on here put them down as an American bulldog cross? I think that's right but if you have a search I'm sure you'll find them.

good lick with your pup and please post some pics


----------



## Mop and bucket (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone . I will post pics soon. As for adverse comments I suppose everyone is entitled to their opinion and I am thick skinned so they don't bother me. It would not make any difference to me if he was a mongrel . To me he is just a much loved dog.


----------



## Miss mia punter (Nov 24, 2021)

Mop and bucket said:


> Thanks everyone . I will post pics soon. As for adverse comments I suppose everyone is entitled to their opinion and I am thick skinned so they don't bother me. It would not make any difference to me if he was a mongrel . To me he is just a much loved dog.


How did you get on? And where are these pictures!!? ‍♀


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Miss mia punter said:


> How did you get on? And where are these pictures!!? ‍♀


Doubt there will be pix now - no word from OP since August 2020. Ah, well.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Hello and Welcome to PF
> 
> Sorry but what is a XL Bully?


I thought it meant extra large :Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is well over a year old, the OP hasn't been active since it started. I doubt she'll be posting pictures now.


----------

